# My sad composition...



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

Can you take a listen to my last piano composition and tell me your opinion? Hope you like it... 



 ... e=youtu.be
PD: sorry for the bad english im from spain :$


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

This video does not exist


----------



## Folsom (Sep 4, 2016)

Does not exist, it says when I click on it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a youtube "Sad Face"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does not exist, it says when I click on it.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Does not exist, it says when I click on it.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Perhaps the inability to hear the piece is what makes it so sad... nice work


----------



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tauromusic said:


>


Now it's working and it is very sad, what's the reason for composing this?


----------

